# Severin Popcorn Maker



## sevende

Just bought a Severin 117803 Popcorn Maker, the best roaster I've used so far. I had to buy some wire mesh to make a chute, which helped with the flying coffee beans, however, I need to make something to collect the chaff.

BTW this Yemeni coffee beans.


----------



## Wuyang

sevende said:


> Just bought a Severin 117803 Popcorn Maker, the best roaster I've used so far. I had to buy some wire mesh to make a chute, which helped with the flying coffee beans, however, I need to make something to collect the chaff.
> 
> BTW this Yemeni coffee beans.
> 
> View attachment 22550


Ive been using one of these for a while...brill. I've just bought I second hand bread machine for £5.50, got the heat gun out, camera tripod and wood clamp out......just done my first roast. Not tried it yet, but I'll say one thing nearly all beans crack very close together......worth trying.....think they call it the corretto method of roasting......if you not tried it check YouTube vids on it.


----------



## sevende

The thing I noticed with the popper was that the roast after the first one didn't get as dark as I wanted it to. The only difference I did was I roasted the beans outdoors instead of indoors because of the chaff flying all over the place.


----------



## Raptorex

sevende said:


> The thing I noticed with the popper was that the roast after the first one didn't get as dark as I wanted it to. The only difference I did was I roasted the beans outdoors instead of indoors because of the chaff flying all over the place.


Could that not be owing to a lower ambient temperature? (Just a guess) these things have a fixed power so a lower ambient might equate to lower over all roast temp.


----------



## sevende

Yes, that does make sense and that is exactly what I thought it might be.


----------



## Raptorex

Don't suppose you have a temp gauge you could check with?, have you?


----------



## sevende

I do, I'll check it next time I roast my beans. However, this medium roast is delicious.


----------



## Raptorex

I have a popcorn maker. H9wever not the one recommend here.










Not sure if it's any good. What you think?


----------



## sevende

What make and model is it?


----------



## Raptorex

It says WBM 140197/GM2018 230v-50Hz 900w. If that helps?


----------



## sevende

Does sound underpowered. I think 1200W is the recommended power.


----------



## Raptorex

Thanks I guessed it might be.


----------



## sevende

Raptorex said:


> Thanks I guessed it might be.


Don't let me put you off, give it a go and see how it come out.


----------



## Wuyang

Get a cheap second hand bread maker and a heat gun (paint stripping type) and away you go.


----------

